# Is interest in model trains growing or dying?



## Lillys (Apr 10, 2015)

So you think interest in model trains is growing or dying? Please explain your opinion for this. Is it based on what you see in your local area, the internet in general, or the long term trend in the younger generation moving into it?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

You have a very good question there. 

Where I live in Montana there aren't many model railroaders, or people for that matter. Looking at polls I have seen on different model railroad forums, older modelers seem to be the majority. Manufacturers have been coming out with some great new products and with DCC probably being used by more than half of the model railroaders, this could get more younger people interested in the hobby. I have seen a lot of younger people coming onto the forums and I am hoping that the more experienced modelers can continue to help those new to the hobby. 

One problem that I do see is that many of the younger kids seem to be glued to their electronics and video games. This could possibly mean less people coming into the hobby while older modelers are moving onto the big layout in the sky. Introducing younger people into the hobby is important.

I think what we have is a big question mark.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is but one true Hobby Shop here in our one million
population area. They have a very
large model railroad section with working layouts in all scales.

But, sadly, there is seldom anyone in the train room. There usually
are several customers for the remote control Planes, boats and cars
whenever I go in.

Just my observations. Don't know how to interpret them.

Don


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I attended a model train show/swap meet on the campus of Central Michigan University in 
Mt. Pleasant, MI last month.
It was held in the basketball field house, with over 200 vendors on-site and elbow-to-elbow shoppers (including me).
From what I could easily tell, the hobby is alive and well.
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You folks should come to the TCA Eastern Division York meet, you'll see there are still a few train nuts around.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Up here Calgary, Supertrain 2015 is about to happen (April 18 &19), and we usually get about 10,000 people a day........a very good turn-out for a train show. 

And when you look at model trains today, compared to model trains of yesteryear, today's trains are leaps and bounds ahead......technology, reliability, detail, roadnames, etc......which leads me to believe that interest in model railroading is growing. The comments about no local hobbyshops can be directly attributable to the internet (see the intenet discussion), more people are turning to the 'net to get their fix, and although it's hard to see how many, it's obviously a lot, to enable the manufacturers to invest in the new stuff as much as they do.....

IMHO anyway.......


----------



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

There seems to be less young people for sure, I'm 33 and until a few months ago I was the youngest person at club by at least 10 years.

Now there's another person my age and also a 16 year old Junior member so *shrugs* who knows.

I think we'll see a big resurgence in the next decade because Hornby and bachmann have been targeting the heck out of kids with Thomas and chugginton and all the tracks and power packs for those sets work with normal equip too so it's easy to move from one to the other as the kids get older.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

My grandson is nuts about his Thomas train he has at home and goes crazy when he comes over to grandpas to see the trains. It would really be nice to get more younger people into the honny, but with all of the electronic gadgets that todays kids have who knows.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

That question has several answers. Here in Cornfield County in Central Il. we have one train/hobby store 25 miles from me. The owner tells me if it weren't for RC and airplanes he couldn't survive on his train sales. This is a 40 year old shop. Granted it has been through 3 different owners but it has always been the same place. It's location is well known. The next nearest is 50 miles, 75 miles, 100 miles. There used to be 6 within a 50 mile radius of me. The are all gone. The few train shows left within 50 miles of me are well attended but the average age is about 40-60. The monthly huge Wheaton Great Train Show is down in attendance though. Bottom line I don't see much growth. Too many other electronic options. Computer games and play station stuff. Sad.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I read smewhee that the crash of 2008, saw the disappearance of over 5,000 hobby shops in the U.S. alone.....that didn't mean there was no interest in trains, but when the choice came down to trains or food......:eyes:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I think the hobby is both vibrant and growing. It looks like a lot of people are confusing the changing face of the hobby with its demise. The two most commonly cited example of this are the decline in local hobby shops and the circulation of hobby-oriented print media.

Entire threads have been written about local hobby shops, but to sum up, the way we buy goods and services is changing, largely driven by the rise of the internet. Those who can't adapt perish. The sad fact is that the LHS has a lot to offer over the internet, but most of them either don't understand the dynamic or don't want to change. So yes, the old fashioned, post-WWII version of the hobby shop is fading away, but the availability of hobby merchandise and specialized products is greater than ever, and growing daily.

Print circulation is down, but it is replaced 5 times over by on-line content. Again, this is a feature of how we consume content in the 21st Century. To be fair, while I still subscribe to both Trains and Model Railroader, I get them in digital format only, and haven't read a hard copy in years.

So how about new members? I think there are thousands of them out there and here's why: the so called Generation X were a very small generation because people focused on careers and had kids late, if at all, and then had fewer of them. That is changing again, as Gen X once again increases family size and becomes parents at a younger age. Overall, attendance at trainshows, tourist railroads, and train themed events is rising, and Thomas certainly hasn't hurt either (FWIW, I will be spending the next 3 Saturdays helping to host a Day Out with Thomas event... probably close to 10,000 attendees).

Ithink rumors of the hobby's death are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Judging by the number of 7-12 year old boys and girls who show up at the Christmas train display I participate in proclaiming their love of all things locomotive, I think the hobby is doing just fine. Lots of the kids like to talk about what trains they have and how they compare to my vintage stuff. The Polar Express film and Thomas TV show have certainly helped invigorate interest among the younger rail enthusiasts.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Since I started in the hobby (20 plus years) I have noticed there are fewer hobby stores in my area (metro Chicago) now, compared to 20 years ago. I don't like it, but I know the world is changing. Things are moving to the internet, with eBay, Craigslist, Amazon, and many other websites (often connected to a brink and mortar hobby store) that sell model trains. Plus there are still lot's of hobby shows, clubs, swap meets and the like. 

And certainly internet forums (such as this one) have opened up the world to me. Twenty years ago, all I had were books and magazines to read for research and inspiration, and I could talk with people at local train stores and clubs. Now I also have the internet for all that. 

I do believe the hobby (at least here in North America) is okay, but I know most of the people I see at any hobby store, or clubs, or shows, are often middle aged and older men. I see very few people in their teens, 20's or 30's. I just turned 40 myself in March, and I rarely see people younger then me involved in the hobby, other then little kids. It's nice to see the kids interested in Brio and Thomas when they are young, but I wonder how many will stay with the hobby when they get older. There are so many other things to distract them, especially TV, video games and their cell phones. 

While I think there are fewer people involved in model trains then many years ago, I do believe the hobby will survive and be okay, as long as our economy does not collapse. Putting food on the table is far more important then hobbies, when money is tight. 

The regions with the largest numbers of model train enthusiasts, being Japan, Western Europe, United States, Canada, Australia and New Zealand (probably in that order) have been quite prosperous and stable for a very long time economically, since WW2. And yes I have put Japan first, since it has more train enthusiasts then anywhere else, perhaps as numerous as Europe and North America combined. If not, then it's close. Anyway, even though there has been a lot of prosperity since the second world war, things could certainly change quickly if their was another world war, or another world depression (such as the 1930's).


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

There doesn't seem to be the same interest in hobbies of any sort in today's youth. They'd rather play Grand Theft Auto then do anything else. 

I'm sure the internet has led to the demise of many Mom & Pop businesses of all types and not just hobby shops. I don't see kids hanging around the local hobby shop as I once did.

The economy, yeah lets's beat that horse some more, is better but not as good as it could be. 
I'm sure it doesn't apply to us here but there are people out there today who are just getting by and model railroading isn't cheap.

I'm sure I'll hear from at least one who will profess he knows better, if not all.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Although where I live (Montana) there are very few of us in the hobby, I do have friends in Missouri who I try to visit when ever possible and besides their own layouts, they are also members of two different clubs. 

I have seen a suprising number of young people at the club operating sessions. When talking to them, they seem to be very interested in the hobby, but being short on both money and space, can't have their own layout, but seem to be thriving in the hobby with the help of the clubs. The older members seem to have taken them under their wing and have really helped them. With what few dollars they can scrape up, they have been able to get a locomotive or two and are fantastic operators at the operating sessions I have been able to attend. 

I can see some younger people being discouraged with some of the obstacles of the hobby, but with the help of more experienced people in the hobby, these young people in Missouri are really enjoying the hobby. 

This is only one small example, but I was impressed with the way these younger folks were helped out. 

Unfortunately there aren't clubs in all parts of the country, and so many young people are more interested in their electronic gadgets instead of finding an interesting hobby. 

Myself, even if there were a club in the area, with my schedule and distance from any town would make it about impossible to be a member. 

There is hope for the hobby.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Local club, Providence Northern, if not dying is on life support. Last entry in the discussion area of their website was in May of last year. There's 77 members of which I'm one only because I became a member on their website. 
I went there one day a few years back as I was re-entering the hobby. Got my butt handed to me by a bunch of crotchety curmudgeons. ''Can't use that boxcar for a 50's era, they went out of use in 1948, what's wrong with you?''. Similar remarks over my choice of loco's. 
Went there that one time and never returned. Talked with a number of guys I've met at the local hobby shops who had the same experience that I did. Local hobby shops will deal with the individual members but not offer the club any special deals.
Open house every Saturday from noon to 4 IIRC, but don't be surprised to find the parking lot empty and door locked.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I think this is a 'hidden' hobby. Allot of people have their layout in the basement that they work on as their getaway. Not necessarily a group thing. My kids and their friends run mine but other than that it has one operator. I used to race RC cars. That hobby required a group to come together at one time on a regular basis. People actually saw the other guy in the hobby.

As for the age of the people at shows I think allot has to do with other factors. Who has disposable income, who is old enough to drive to the location. 

Another factor for me was school. When I hit high school all hobbies disappeared until I was out of collage. I was working a job, studying to get through. Hobbies were not a priority. I had to get into and then pay for collage. Now that I am done with that I have two hobbies based on weather, indoors the trains and outdoors a old Chevy.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

OK, definitely dying. When model trains came about it was a family hobby, this hobby was the entertainment. Now, with TV , computers, etc, there is much less interest. Kids do still find it cool, but as with other stuff they out grow it quickly. The majority in this hobby from my experience is , older people( no offense) that enjoyed the hobby as it was, a part of there there entertainment from there youth, train buffs, or people like me that got a glimpse of the hobby as a youngster and had a fond memory of it. Yes many people still are into it but percentage wise this is probably based on the greater population of the world. I don't have stats to prove it but the decline in price for trains is a clue. New stuff still costs money, but its a specialized market. The majority of stuff declines in price, and thats for the older , real cool stuff. Just MU opinion


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

Judging from what I seen at train shows and looking around in one of the last hobby stores in my area, I would say there is a strong interest in model trains. The issue that concerns me is that the typical enthusiast is 55 years old or older. Computer games have replaced traditional hobbies for kids and most younger adults have never seen many railroads such as New Haven, Penn Central or even Southern Pacific that appear in model form today, I think the model railroad enthusiasts group is slowly shrinking.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Look at the age poll Big Ed monitors here. Those 61 or older number 94, the next closet category is those 36-40 who number,40, less than half of those 61+.
Ages 56 + total 128. Those ages 40 and under number 118

That tells the story right there


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Here in our semi-small town in west Texas we only have one train shop left & Al has been talking about retiring since last Fall. He was hoping his son would take control of the business & keep the train shop going but his son has no interest. Just two years ago we had three train shops in town & now down to one with that one going belly up as soon as Al retires. Hopefully he will be able to find someone to take over but it didn't sound good the last time he & I spoke about it back in February.

As for the internet? There have been so many new model railroading websites come online that one would think we would have better pricing out there but no such luck there? I think that one issue alone has caused a shortage of new model railroaders & it has slowed some down such as myself who survives on a budget & buying new model railroad supplies today is not cheap by any stretch of the imagination.

I have noticed some young folks getting into the hobby here locally but, Al says most of us old guys are what keeps his shop open & if he had to depend on the younger folks he would have to close the doors. I've tried talking him into selling used items but he says he doesn't want to mess with that? I think that would go over well but he's just not interested.

Still, it IS the greatest hobby in the world so I'm sure it will survive... if the manufacturers don't price themselves out of the market! We've already lost a few makers but I'm not sure of that's a pricing issue vs. a manufacturing issue? I do know Aristo-Craft had a big issue with keeping their manufacturing outfit overseas in operation & it's my understanding that's what caused them to go belly up???


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I gotta say, once again, that I keep seeing the same points being made, and I think those folks are missing the point. 

This is NOT your grandfather's hobby. It certainly isn't the same hobby I enjoyed as a young teenager. If we define the "hobby" as a static, unchanging condition that looks like the post war boom, then yes, THAT hobby is dying. Fast. But the hobby is taking on a new face. Local hobby shops are a dying breed, and the occasional manufacturer does check out, but there are new manufacturers and new entrants into the hobby all the time. Who do we think is buying most of this stuff, anyway? There is a natural dip in participation, because kids in their late teens and early 20's have other things to do, but like most of us, these youngsters will return when things settle down a bit.

I myself have helped four young men get started in the hobby in the last year or so (and that's not counting my 12 year old, who is an avid railroad fan with his own layout). If we expect the hobby to stay the same all the time, we will become a bunch of grumpy old men waxing nostalgic for the Good Ole Days. On the other hand, if we embrace change as it comes along, the hobby is thriving.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Gentlemen, I hate to cast a negative pall on the discussion, but yes, I think the hobby is declining, although not necessarily dying.

Last year, when my daughter's family came to California for their annual visit from Chicago, I was delighted to show them my recently completed O-Scale 2-Rail layout, which ran for 124 feet around the walls of my Game room.

As I demonstrated my train, which was a diesel unit pulling a short consists through high desert terrain and dramatic mountain passes, my grandchildren, ages 6, 9, and 11 just stood there with no expressions on their faces, never asking any questions, like "Grandpa, what is that car for?" or "Does your train go any faster?", etc.

No...they just stood there like 3 cabbage heads, and their parents were not much more 
interested in my hard-built layout either.

If this is an example of today's general interest in Model Railroading, then I am saddened indeed.

Water Stop


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Growing up trains were plentiful in my area. 50 years later the tracks were pulled up and the right of way paved for bike paths. Here about the best you can do is watch a Amtrak train go whizzing by. You can spot a freight on occasion but they are few and far between.
If kids don't see them in action it's hard to develop a interest.
Who else has put a penny on the track just before a local freight lumbered over it? 
When was the last time you saw a pack of kids riding around on their bikes?
The X box and similar game devices has destroyed youth.

sliding soap box back under the bed


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> Gentlemen, I hate to cast a negative pall on the discussion, but yes, I think the hobby is declining, although not necessarily dying.
> 
> Last year, when my daughter's family came to California for their annual visit from Chicago, I was delighted to show them my recently completed O-Scale 2-Rail layout, which ran for 124 feet around the walls of my Game room.
> 
> ...


Well, no, it isn't any indication. It means that your daughter and her family aren't interested. No more than that. It is not an indicator of any greater trend.

And I don't want this to get personal, so please don't take it that way, but what indication did you have, prior to dragging them into your game room, that they would be interested? You are justifiably proud of your creation, and sometimes it hurts when no one wants to come "ooh and aah" over it, but I think you missed your target audience. Did you offer to let the grandkids RUN your train, or was it "here's Grandpa's pride and joy, now don't touch"? You can't force kids to like something, no matter how much it matters to you. If you forced them to come view your layout, they're going to instinctively resist it.

I teach the Railroading Merit badge to about 50 boy scouts a year. Some of them are very enthusiastic, many aren't. Most of those who are interested will keep that interest. Sometimes, the boy gets a glimpse of the hobby and gets interested, often not. But there are new people (in all age categories) coming into the hobby every day; you just can't tell when or where you're going to find one.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Once again CTVRR is right! It's a case of horses for courses, not everyone is going to be interested in model railroading. People that are are generally good with their hands, making things, tinkering, DiY, etc will have an interest. It just leaves some cold. With today's advances in electronics it certainly is attracting younger people and will continue to do so. As for shops they will continue to struggle against online sites. I am also into aero modelling, this was having a downturn about ten years ago but look at the interest now in drones and aerial photography. Most hobbies move forward or risk extinction.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

JackC said:


> Who else has put a penny on the track just before a local freight lumbered over it?


Isn't that a federal offense Jack? 

Over and above trespassing on RR property....



JackC said:


> When was the last time you saw a pack of kids riding around on their bikes?


Yesterday.....


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

OKAY, GUYS.....

Thanks for the lecture! I guess I expected too much and didn't let the grandkids get involved in the running of the train.

You're both right!

Thanks,
WATER STOP


----------



## dasB&M2-6-0 (Dec 13, 2014)

JackC said:


> Growing up trains were plentiful in my area. 50 years later the tracks were pulled up and the right of way paved for bike paths. Here about the best you can do is watch a Amtrak train go whizzing by. You can spot a freight on occasion but they are few and far between.
> If kids don't see them in action it's hard to develop a interest.
> Who else has put a penny on the track just before a local freight lumbered over it?
> When was the last time you saw a pack of kids riding around on their bikes?
> ...


Besides the penny......how about 2 common pins - crossed?
Instant "mini-scissors"!! (my Mom did this....NOT me.....!!)

May your freight ALWAYS roll smoothly...and ON TIME!!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

True story: At the East Broad Top RR in central PA, summer of 1972 or thereabouts, I put a penny on the track when the loco was coming to the station. I placed it badly, perhaps, but it came zipping out from under that Mike like a bullet and stuck into the station platform so deeply we couldn't get it out. If a part of someone's body had been in the way, it would have been ugly.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> OKAY, GUYS.....
> 
> Thanks for the lecture! I guess I expected too much and didn't let the grandkids get invoved in the running of the train.
> 
> ...


Sorry -- not intended as a lecture. Just don't want people judging the health of the hobby by whether or not a certain person is interested. Personally, I've been pleasantly surprised that one of my 3 boys is continuing the tradition. In fairness, though, he wants nothing to do with MY layout. He wants (and has) his own!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I would suggest all the new manufactures points to an increase, not decline, of the hobby.....just take a look at the manufacturers listed on the left in ebay.....weren't that many 30 years ago!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> True story: If a part of someone's body had been in the way, it would have been ugly.


Is that before or after the penny hit it?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Is that before or after the penny hit it?


No, I was born ugly. Didn't take a penny hitting me (more like a frying pan).


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So....you put a frying pan on the track? No wonder......


----------

